# Mobile Detailer in Belfast



## minny (Jan 2, 2009)

I would like to get some paintwork correction done on my car and am interested in someone coming to me. I've had a look at Detailni but getting the car to Bangor and leaving it there is a bit of a pain for me. Are there any mobile detailers recommended?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I think he is mobile as well. do u have a garage for him to work in though?


----------



## jackotdi (Dec 9, 2009)

yeah ryan will gladly go to wherever you are and ges a nice guy to :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Whereabouts in Belfast are you?


----------



## minny (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I'm in Drumbeg.


----------



## minny (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Tim,
I got your PM but I can't reply as users with less than 10 posts are restricted. My car is a 1999 Porsche 996. It is dark blue and full of swirls. I would like the car clayed, machine polished and then waxed and sealed.


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

I can certainly come to you minny, sent you a pm 
Ryan


----------

